# Gang Feud May Have Led To Fatal Shooting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Man Gunned Down Saturday *

POSTED: March 21

*FALL RIVER, Mass. -- *Police in Fall River say the shooting death of a 22-year-old man may have stemmed from an ongoing feud between two rival gangs.

Nathan Harrigan was gunned down early Saturday morning on Quequechan Street. Police reports said 14 shots fired were fired at the victim, nine of which struck him.

The Herald News of Fall River reports that police believe Harrigan was an alleged member of the "Crips" gang.

Lenny Gonsalves, 18, an alleged member of the "Bloods" gang, is identified in police reports as the chief suspect in the shooting. Gonsalves has not been captured.

Police have charged Sarath Lon, 23, as an accessory to murder for allegedly driving Gonsalves to the scene of the shooting. Lon is being held on $75,000 bail.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

